# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  March 26th Downtime!

## Koalafan

Hello guys! This is the techie Koala once again informing the board that 9pm CT there will be maintenance performed on AnxietySpace and the site will be experiencing intermittent downtimes around that time. We apologize for any inconvience this may cause! Thank you for staying patient however!

-The Techie Koala

----------

